# hp laptop has weird horizontal lines



## mzmanda (Aug 10, 2008)

My HP laptop that is only a year old recently started showing me these weird horizontial lines that cover my screen. Once my computer loads and i can get to the screen where I type in my password it then freezes. I cant even boot it up into safe mode.

Does anyone know how I can at the very least figure out whats wrong with my computer?


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

You don't say whether it comes with a recovery partition. If it does I would say your looking at a F11( or whatever key combo) and a restore to factory settings.
Can you get into the Bios and change the amount of video ram?
Also while there do a hard disk check( it's in the Bios)


----------



## mzmanda (Aug 10, 2008)

It does come with a recovery partition, I neverd burned the CD like it told me too :\
also, it doesnt matter which function key I press nothing happens. f5,f8,f11 it doest work. Infact it acts like I never pressed anything because it doesnt respond to it. FYI; if i hold the key too long it still makes that weird loud beeping noise.

Also, you know the screen where it says the manufactuer of your laptop? I no longer see that screen, instead it just goes straight to the login screen where those weird lines are present.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

mzmanda said:


> My HP laptop that is only a year old recently started showing me these weird horizontial lines that cover my screen. -- does this happen from the moment the laptop starts up or when Windows starts up? Horizontal lines on the screen that show up even during POST or when the logo (HP) appears, could mean a defective LCD. Try it with an external monitor to rule out the video card.
> 
> Once my computer loads and i can get to the screen where I type in my password it then freezes. I cant even boot it up into safe mode. -- at this point do you still see the horizontal lines on the screen? Also try entering BIOS settings and observe if it hangs there after some time. Usually I use another operating system in liveCD (i.e. KNoppix, Ubuntu or PCLInuxOS) to check if it freezes in that environment too. If it does not freeze in linux liveCD environment, I would check my hard drive and my RAM for errors or I would attempt to repair/reinstall Windows.
> 
> Does anyone know how I can at the very least figure out whats wrong with my computer?


----------



## mzmanda (Aug 10, 2008)

No, it doesnt happen the moment that I boot up my laptop. It shows up when windows loads up.. maybe even a little bit before windows loads.

and Yes at that point the horizontal lines are on my screen. I cant enter bios.. no matter what function key I press it will not work.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Try it with PCLinuxOS liveCD. 

Get it here: 

http://www.pclinuxos.com/index.php?option=com_ionfiles&Itemid=28

You will need to do this in another PC with a CD/DVD RW drive. The d/loaded file has an ISO extension. You need ImgBurn or Nero or similar to burn this into a blank CD. If you are using ImgBurn, just right click on the said ISO file and select 'Burn with ImgBurn'. Make sure that before you do that there is a blank CD in your drive ready to be written.

With the ISO image burned to CD, use that CD in your laptop. Set your laptop to boot from CD drive. As it boots it will show you a menu... just choose to run Live CD. Observe if the lines still come out.


----------

